# NSW: Valla Monster



## Craig67 (Jun 12, 2010)

Firstly, thanks to everyone who supplied info on adding/resizing photos.

Recently returned from a week long family trip to Valla Beach (near Nambucca). First trip out with the new Hobie Revo, launched into Deep Creek to put in the crab trap. The creek was still running dirty after the rains, so wasn't expecting to get much.

After putting out the trap I found a likely looking hole to throw a few plastics around. Nosing the Hobie into the outgoing tide I fired out a long cast and let the lure hit bottom. Double twitched the atomic prawn all the way back then when it was almost vertically below got smashed by something that took off upstream like a freight train. Chased the fish 200m upstream where it slogged it out down deep. Had now idea what it was until 10 minutes after hookup I had a beautiful Mangrove Jack boatside that later measured 55cms and 2.7kg. Stoked!









Peddled the Hobie slowly back to the same spot and repeated the cast, same scenario. The lure was smashed again directly below the kayak, and again found mysely chasing a large fish upstream. Large headshakes maybee a large Jewie, then the fish turned and headed straight toward the mangroves. Managed to stop the fish from reaching the snags, then it sat on the bottom????? Bugger its a shovelnose or a ray!!!  Positioning the Hobie Directly above the fish I applied as much preasure as I dared using 4lb leader and the fish finally came off the bottom and took off again back down stream and luckily into the middle. After about 15 minutes I got the first glimpse of the fish. My god, did I really see what I just saw? :shock: It was a monster flattie over the metre mark that scared the #$%@ out of me, and I didn't bring the landing net. Now I was shaking uncontrolably and felt sick, I was going to lose the fish of a lifetime!!. After about 8 attempts to land the fish I finally got a shot with the lip grippers and dragged her aboard.  She measured 103cms and was released after a few snaps.








After that first day things went pretty quiet in the creek until the rain came again. caught 4 Jewies and kept 2 for a feed and 8 muddies for the week. All in all a pretty good week!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Jack, Jew and metre flattie in the space of a week?!? That's a great year for me!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Ripper flathead and glad to hear she swam away again to make little flatties.


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

Great Flattie especially since you landed it,the biggies usually get off boatside.
cheers nereus


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice effort Craig.
That flattie is a fish of a lifetime mate well done...
Clark


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

SO JEALOUS, :shock: :shock: Cracker fish all of them
coatsey1 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Deep Creek has been fishing really well lately thats for sure! We've heard lots of reports of some nice jacks in there recently


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Deep ck is on fire at the moment. Picked up a few speedsters (GT's) this arvo with a couple going past the 50cm mark as well as several lizards with the biggest just over 60cm. Great little system. Give us a yolla next time your up this way.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Craig what a great double to achieve, well done.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Fantastic day on the water. Top fishing mate.


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

What a smasher of a flattie. Good on you for letting the old girl go.


----------

